# Calling out Prag and Sticky....



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I got all of Drew's movies - think Alex and his friend would like to see this one?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh my my, smell them tires
someone save the baby it's a trailer park fire

Well how did the whole thing get out of hand?
I was burning targets with a wd-40 can


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

:angry:

Somehow I know you're taunting me, but I can't see the pictures...and I don't think I can look when I get home either....:mad2:

You beter watch your back *old* man:tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> :angry:
> 
> Somehow I know you're taunting me, but I can't see the pictures...and I don't think I can look when I get home either....:mad2:
> 
> You beter watch your back *old* man:tongue::darkbeer:


Refresh and look again - forgot about your inability to view pix - they are attachments now.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Good job on the avatar Prag & Sticky:thumbs_up Poor Sarge. I wonder if he'll ever live this one down. That WD 40 sure can "start" alot of trouble LOL!!!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

It has way more than 40 uses, I can tell ya that for sure...  :zip: :bolt:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Somehow, I'm told this is almost as good a story as jarlicker's...

How's that for deflection:noidea:...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GAME ON!!!!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Just checkinggggg...........*

.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Just checkinggggg...........*
> 
> .


 It's nothing Darlin.. just a little squeak we had to lube..  :zip: :flame:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Is Sarge AT's first official firestarter?


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*HELLnooooooooooooooo....PRAG had the flame thrower first........*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

I think David Crosby & Graham Nash said it best in 1970
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Ub4RS-IeEQ


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

fingershooter1 said:


> Is Sarge AT's first official firestarter?


 Not hardly.... we have a long line of firestarters on AT... several come to mind from Mutantville, long before the Field Forum was hatched... :wink:


----------

